# Making a model military convoy



## modelmaker72 (Aug 2, 2011)

Hey hobbytalk members. I just joined hobbietalk. But I have always had an interest in many hobbies like models, model rocket kits, and remote control vehicles. I have been building models sense I was a kid. My plan is to build a convoy of modern U.S. military vehicles preferably 1/35 scale or maybe 1/24 scale. I want to get two tanks, two A.P.C., two cargo trucks, and three Humvees. Does anyone have any suggestions on what should be in this military model convoy? My plan is to get vehicles used in our most current war. I,m thinking about getting a couple of model troops to go with everything.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Not hard. There are very few armor kits in 1/24 and no modern ones. But 1/35 is the norm and you can get any number of modern US vehicles.

Tamiya and Academy make a bunch of Hummer kits. Tamiya has the M1A1 Abrams and M2A2 Bradley as well. Or you could go USMC with Trumpeter's LAV kits. 

Convoys would really vary. A lot of the specialized stuff you would see in combat is not available. tanks are also transported on big low boys which are only available in resin so far (hundreds of dollars). Hobby Boss is to do a modern US lowboy and truck though in plastic (will still be over $100...)

Your best bet would be to work from photos. Is it a convoy on patrol? A supply convoy? A convoy in a combat zone or behind the lines in safe areas?


----------



## modelmaker72 (Aug 2, 2011)

Its going to be a convoy both transporting supplies and on partol. Thats what the army has ben known to do the most with convoys in iraq and afghanistan. I am having trouble finding a modern U.S. Army cargo truck. Do they still use the duce and a halfs for cargo trucks? if so is there a 1/35 scale model of one out there?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Sure Italeri and AFV Club have some modern trucks. Italeri had the big Oshkosh truck too. A friend of mine drove convoys with those in Iraq but all of the trucks in his supply unit had applique armor plating all over the cab. The armor would be very very hard to scratch build.

Here is Italeri's Hemtt, although its been out of production a while and is an expensive crap kit

http://www.cybermodeler.com/hobby/kits/it/kit_it_0292.shtml

And the M9231 from Italeri

http://www.modelingmadness.com/scotts/misc/military/m923preview.htm

And AFV CLub's M35

http://toysbylego.blogspot.com/2010/08/check-out-afv-club-models-135-m35a2-12t.html

Trumpeter has the M1078

http://www.cybermodeler.com/hobby/kits/tru/kit_tru_1004.shtml


----------



## modelmaker72 (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks for the advice on the kits for the army supply trucks. I'm going with the bigfoot 5 ton. its 1/35 scale like I want. I'm going with 1/35 scale. It's easier to find the kits I need for this project.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Well yeah NONE of the kits you want or need are available in 1/24...


----------

